# Oneies



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Piper probably will be fix in Jan. I was looking at the price of them. But I can't seem to find cheap simple ones. They are expensive and very fancy for what I want them for I don't want to pay a lot. It's mainly for her spay.

I'm looking for the ones design for dogs.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Would you not consider just getting a baby one? It would be a lot cheaper. I just cut a hole for Lola's tail!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Yes, Walmart will have them, baby vests, 12-18 monts should do it, if piper is on the small ode 9-12 months x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

It doesn't even need to be a onsie, if your friends have gids that are growing out of old t shirts or vests you can use them, or just get a bog standered baby/toddler vets from the shops. In asda (uk walmart) you could get a pack of 4 for £3-4 


It's going to get grubby so a wee pack of 3or 4 would mean you always had a clean one fresh out the wash.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Mine both had baby onesies with a hole cut out for the tail . . I got 6 for $12 . . they did just great with these! I even found 2 with doggies on them! Really cute . .


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Florida Cockapoo said:


> Piper probably will be fix in Jan. I was looking at the price of them. But I can't seem to find cheap simple ones. They are expensive and very fancy for what I want them for I don't want to pay a lot. It's mainly for her spay.
> 
> I'm looking for the ones design for dogs.


I got mine at Ol' Navy very cheap you could buy like 4 for 12 dollars not sure if you have that in the US but probably! Check out their baby section. I still have 2 or 3 brand new ones that I never used...waiting for someone to have a girl ha! I could mail them to you what size is Piper?? They were size 18-24 they were a bit big on Molly but it gave place for air circulation. Just had to cut a hole for her tail. The two I have still have the tag and no holes in them Would gladly mail them to you if you PM me!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Here is a view of one of the ones she wore She was about 6 lbs when she got fixed maybe 7 not sure.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I bought from the sale rack. I liked the ones with the snaps by the neck as they wriggled out of the stretchy ones.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks, I'll check out all these ideals....


----------

